# Does he look too skinny?



## zevy (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi, Introducing my pup Onyx he's about 10 weeks old and I've been feeding him wellness large breed puppy. Ive been feeding him about 2/3 cup 3 times a day. the problem is he looks skinny to me and i don't know if I'm supposed to be feeding him more i can at times see his ribs when he walks


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

I think for a 10 week old pup he does look skinny. have the vet checked for parasites??
he's so cute btw :wub:


----------



## zevy (Oct 10, 2011)

He has been checked and he is clean and clear, the vet said he seems a bit skinny but didn't tell me to feed him more. And thanks he is adorable!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

He looks pretty thin to me too.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

That last picture really seems like he's too thin. I don't think seeing hip bones like that is ideal.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

To me in the first pic he does look on the thin side. But in the other pics he looks ok to me, as he starts getting growing pains and his bones still growing it helps to be on the leaner side. But that is just my opinion and we all know about opinions.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

He looks thin. Lean is good, but thin isn't.
Try 3/4 cup 3 times a day.
Good luck, cute pup.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Just up his food and see how it goes. I also think he's on the thin side, don't like seeing the hip bones.

good luck!


----------



## zevy (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the input I'm going to up his food a bit and see how it goes


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Honestly, yes he is very thin. That's not normal for a healthy puppy.
Is he eating all his food? 
Just scrolled back up. Feed him 1c. 3x a day. 2/3c. is a pretty small amt. for a large breed puppy.
If he can't eat 1c. 3x a day, give him 1 full cup twice a day but try for 3x a day for now.
Gradually up it to 1.5c. 2x a day. (still 3 cups a day but in two feedings instead of 3).
If this does not help in 5-7 days, change brands.


----------

